# Diese Hollywood-Stars saßen auch mal im Knast - Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Juli 2010)

Diese Hollywood-Stars saßen auch mal im Knast

Es gehört ja mittlerweile fast zum guten Ton in Hollywood, mindestens einmal im Gefängnis gesessen zu haben. Doch dieser Trend ist wider erwarten keine Erfindung der It-Girls. Auch etablierte Schauspieler sind schon mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt gekommen. Hier ein paar, von denen wir es nicht gedacht hätten.

Lange bevor er für seine blauen Augen und seine samtige Stimme bekannt wurde, saß Frank Sinatra im November des Jahres 1938 in New Jersey für 16 Stunden im Gefängnis, weil er eine allein stehende Frau mit einem Eheversprechen zu verführen versucht hatte. Als sich jedoch herausstellte, dass die Klägerin bereits verheiratet war, ließ der Richter die Anklage fallen.

Ebenfalls unter die Kategorie Jugendsünde dürfte Al Pacinos Vergehen fallen. Der damals 21-Jährige wurde in New York festgenommen, weil er in seinem Auto eine Waffe des Kalibers 38 versteckt hatte. Der mittellose Schauspieler wurde zu einer Kaution von 2000 Dollar verdonnert. Da er die Kohle nicht zusammenbringen konnte, wanderte Al lieber für drei Tage ins Kittchen.

Heute werden sie als die Grande Dames von Hollywood gefeiert, aber auch sie waren in jüngeren Jahren wild und ungestüm. Jane Fonda wurde beispielsweise 1970 wegen Körperverletzung verhaftet, weil sie einen Polizisten getreten hatte, nachdem er jede Menge Pillen in ihrer Handtasche gefunden hatte. Die Anklage wurde fallen gelassen, als sich herausstellte, dass es sich um Vitamin-Präparate handelte. Sophia Loren wurde 1981 wegen Steuerhinterziehung zu 30 Tagen Gefängnis verurteilt, die sie ein Jahr später im italienischen Frauengefängnis von Caserta absaß. 1989 ohrfeigte Hollywood-Diva Zsa Zsa Gabor einen Polizisten und verbrachte dafür 3 Tage hinter Schwedischen Gardinen.



​*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Diese Hollywood-Stars saßen auch mal im Knast*

Gollums Knast-Presse  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Juli 2010)

Auch die folgende Schauspielgeneration hatte aus den Fehlern von Frank, Al und Co. nichts gelernt. Johnny Depp übertrieb es 1994 mit seinem Rock’n’Roll Lifestyle und wurde verhaftet, weil er sein Hotelzimmer verwüstet hatte. Fünf Jahre später bedrohte er in London einige Paparazzi, woraufhin er ein paar Stunden in der Arrestzelle verbrachte.
Auch Kollege Keanu Reeves ist nicht gut auf Fotografen zu sprechen. Ihm wurden am 17. März 2007 Handschellen angelegt, weil er einen Paparazzo angefahren und versucht hatte, zu fliehen. Bereits 14 Jahre zuvor wurde der „Matrix“-Star wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer verhaftet.
Sean Penn hasst Sensationsfotografen angeblich so sehr, dass er einen von ihnen kopfüber vom Balkon seines Hotelzimmers im neunten Stock gehängt haben soll. Bestätigt hingegen ist, dass er Mitte 1987 zu 90 Tagen Gefängnis wegen Körperverletzung verurteilt wurde. 30 Tage davon saß er ab, weil er einen Paparazzo geschlagen hatte.
Robert Downey Jr. wurde seine Drogensucht zum Verhängnis. Nachdem er 1996 wegen Heroin-, Kokain- und Waffenbesitz verhaftet wurde, bekam er drei Jahre auf Bewährung. Ein Jahr später wanderte er für vier Monate ins Kittchen, weil er seine Auflagen verletzt hatte. 1999 ging Robert für genau dieselben Vergehen sogar für fast ein Jahr in den Bau. Heute ist er clean und erfolgreicher denn je

Wer hätte das gedacht? - Drogen wurden auch für den legendären Heimwerkerkönig Tim Allen zum Verhängnis. Lange vor seinem Durchbruch saß der Schauspieler satte zwei Jahre wegen Drogenhandels im Bloomfield Hills Gefängnis.
Zum Schluss noch eine, die wirklich alle überraschen dürfte: Amerikas Vorzeige-Hausfrau Martha Stewart wurde 2004 wegen Meineides, Verschwörung und Behinderung der Justiz zu 5 Monaten Gefängnis und anschließendem Hausarrest verurteilt. Stewart wurde weiterhin beschuldigt, Aktienhandel mit so genanntem Insiderwissen betrieben zu haben. Stille Wasser sind eben oft tief und schmutzig.






*Gruss Gollum *​


----------

